# Wer wird DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2020 - DAS FINALE!



## Walt (2 Juli 2020)

Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2020?

Folgende 17 Darstellerinnen die in Soaps mitspielen, bzw. im Jahr 2020 in deutschen Soaps mitgespielten, haben sich für das Finale des Jahres 2020 qualifiziert (Reihenfolge alphabetisch)

Titelverteidigerin aus dem Jahr 2019 war Iris Mareike Steen, die nach 5 Siegen in Folge erstmal ein Jahr aussetzt, damit es nicht ganz so langweilig wird.

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und das posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Bitte abstimmen!

Hier die Finalteilnehmerinnen:

Amrei Haardt (Nathalie Reichenbach), Alles was zählt

Annabella Zetsch (Brenda Schubert), GZSZ

Anne Menden (Emily Höfer). GZSZ

Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Huber), Unter uns

Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt

Chryssanthi Kavazi (Laura Lehmann), GZSZ

Gamze Senol (Shirin Akinci), GZSZ

Isabell Ege (Jessica Bronckhorst), Sturm der Liebe

Josephine Becker (Leni Schäfer), Unter uns

Katharyna Nesytowa (Dr. Theresa Koshka), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte

Lara-Isabelle Rentinck (Amelie Faährmann), Rote Rosen

Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), IaF - Die Jungen Ärzte

Olivia Marei (Toni Ahrens), GZSZ

Paula Schramm (Annika Rösler), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte

Tanja Tischewitsch (Gina Bartel), Herz über Kopf

Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns

Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ


Bitte stimmt ab!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2020)

Und hier sind die Fotos der fürs Finale qualifizierten Soap-Girls:

Amrei Haardt (Nathalie Reichenbach), Alles was zählt






Annabella Zetsch (Brenda Schubert), GZSZ





Anne Menden (Emily Höfer). GZSZ





Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Huber), Unter uns





Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt





Chryssanthi Kavazi (Laura Lehmann), GZSZ





Isabelle Ege (Jessica Bronckhorst), Sturm der Liebe





Gamze Senol (Shirin Akinci), GZSZ





Josephine Becker (Leni Schäfer), Unter uns





Katharyna Nesytowa (Dr. Theresa Koshka), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte





Lara-Isabelle Rentinck (Amelie Fährmann), Rote Rosen





Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), IaF - Die Jungen Ärzte





Olivia Marei (Toni Ahrens), GZSZ





Paula Schramm (Annika Rösler), IaF- Die jungen Ärzte





Tanja Tischewitsch (Gina Bartel), Herz über Kopf





Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns





Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ






Viel Spaß beim abstimmen!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## maggi77 (2 Juli 2020)

Valentina Pahde


----------



## Thunderhawk (2 Juli 2020)

Ich wähle Antonia Michalsky und Josephine Becker :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (2 Juli 2020)

Valentina und Cheyenne. Punkt.


----------



## Walt (3 Juli 2020)

Kleine Korrektur:

Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Huber) spielt natürlich bei "Unter uns" mit, nicht bei GZSZ.

Sorry!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (12 Nov. 2020)

*Noch 49 Tage!*

*NOCH 49 TAGE!
*

Heute in genau 49 Tagen ist Silvester.

Und genau an diesem Tag endet die Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2020. Bis jetzt verläuft die Abstimmungsteilname etwas schleppend. Aber noch nichts, gar nichts entschieden.

*Eure Stimme zählt! Bitte stimmt ab, wenn Ihr es noch nicht getan habt!*

Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020?

*JETZT ABSTIMMEN!*

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (30 Nov. 2020)

*NUR NOCH EIN MONAT!*

Morgen ist schon wieder Dezember. Wer wird die Nachfolderi von Iris-Mareike Steen, die 5mal in Folge gewählt wurde und deshalb in 2020 pausiert hat? 

Noch ist nichts entschieden, der Vorsprung von Valentina Pahde noch aufholbar. 

Macht mit, stimmt noch ab. Es tut nicht weh.

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Ich freue mich über Euer Voting. Dankeschön!

Am 31.12.2020 endet die Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2020.

*Noch nichts, gar nichts entschieden.*

Eure Stimme zählt! Bitte stimmt ab, wenn Ihr es noch nicht getan habt!
*
Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020?*

*JETZT ABSTIMMEN!*

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (4 Jan. 2021)

*VALENTINA PAHDE gewinnt im Jahr 2020 den Titel "Deutschland Soap-Girl des Jahres".*

*Hier die Top 5 des Jahres 2020:*

1. *Valentina Pahde*



24 Stimmen


2. *Paula Schramm*



17 Stimmen


gemeinsam auf Platz 3
*Anne Menden*



und *Cheyenne Pahde*



je 14 Stimmen

5. *Josephine Becker*



11 Stimmen

Nach einjähriger Abstinenz (wegen 5 Titelgewinnen in Folge) wird Iris Mareike Steen im Jahr 2021 wieder an den Abstimmungen teilnehmen. Die neuen Vorentscheidungsgruppen werden in Kürze veröffentlicht.

71 mal Danke fürs mitmachen!

Gruß Walt


----------

